# EARL OF SKYE ex BRITISH CENTAUR



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

BRITISH CENTAUR was built by Harland & Wolff at Belfast in 1966,one of 2 or 3 similar at the time for BP.
This photograph was taken in 1983 when,as EARL OF SKYE she came to Glasgow supposedly for conversion to a livestock carrier.This did not happen and she went for scrap the following year.


----------

